# Sept. Countdown to 0 Club!



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Anyone want to join me for a monthly Countdown to 0 Club?

It's been 26 days since I took misoprostol. I wanted to wait till 30 days but I just couldn't







. hCG is still showing up







: I'm still spotting so I guess I shouldn't be so surprised, but I just want to know that it's over. I still fear a d&c. I'm being cheap so my last known # was 730 on 8/29

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd give it another month. You could be really low already, but without that # you don't realize it. I'll still registering a faint positive on a cheap Dollar Tree test, and I was at 131 last Thurs/448 two weeks before that. I feel like it's going to take me at least another month. I just wish AF would come and finish things off.


----------



## countrybound (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm waiting for my #'s to go down. I'm still getting a dark positive on the dollar tree test so it's going to be a while for me. I hope it drops down fast but I doubt it.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Hey, mamas. I'm still waiting, too.
I discovered two weeks ago that the embryo's heart had stopped beating and miscarried on the Sunday. I kept testing and got a BFN but I can't help wondering what will happen next.
Could those cheap strip tests miss enough hcg to keep my cycle from starting again?
Never thought I'd say this, but hoping for BFNs for you.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

I think the cheap ones register positive for approx. 100+ hcg levels. If I can get a BFN on the cheapies, I may get me a pack of the good kind (that measure 20+) to see if I get below ~20. I'll be wanting some of those for when we TTC again anyway.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Check out peeonastick.com it breaks down what levels each of the different brands measure, as well as recalls and information about false negative/false positive trends happening with different brands.

I'm at 230 right now. The Dr wants me to come in, but I don't want to take blood tests for every week for who knows how long. I'll probably do the HPT's to check it myself.


----------



## countrybound (Jun 28, 2007)

It's been one week and two days since my D&C at 9 weeks. I'm still getting dark positives... so frustrating!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Amanda- you should be close with # so low. My wal-mart test give a + at 25. I might go out and buy a dollar tree test to see if I'm lower than 100, just that would make my day. A 3 pack of hpt are $10, so a $1 test would be nice.

I just started dark red bleeding, but light flow again







: I had been having brown spotting for over a week. wish I could call this AF but I heard you have to have no bleeding for 3 weeks before it's AF.


----------



## tree_hugger (Aug 22, 2004)

I started spotting 11 days ago and passed the baby 9 days ago. Still getting BFP, though feint.

I just want a neg for closure, YKWIM, and to get back to normal.

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I just passed the baby yesterday and got a really dark line today. It's just so bizzare to hope for a -. My guess is it will take a month.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Christine,
Glad to hear the meds worked.
I would save your tests for at least a week. That peeonastick site mentioned that the darkness of the lines don't always show the hcg level, that individual test can vary with the same hcg level.

I hope every one's stay here is short.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, I just read that the Dollar Tree tests actually are sensitive to hcg levels of 25 so that makes me feel better since I'm still getting a +! It does say the Dollar Tree tests are really prone to an evap line so that is something to keep in mind. I just took another and it was positive, although still very faint. I thought I had read that it read higher levels, but I probably assumed that because it is cheap. I guess it is a good buy when you are looking for cheap, early detection hpts.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

waiting for af but hoping for sooner ---trying to catch an egg witing inthe next two weeks....


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

So who else is going to try right away? I really at a loss here. My ob wants me to wait 3 months. I really can't find anything conviencing enough on why I should. (other than making her mad at me) I don't want to change doctors. I really feel like the progesterone cream would make the difference here. For me I really feel a strong pull to at least start trying again, anyone else?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I've read that the high level of progesterone in your body after a m/c helps in gettting pg soon. Though I also read that too much progesterone can hinder O.







: My first blood test a month ago showed a p level of 5 so I missed my chance with that.

I'm 31 days from when I first started to bleed and I'm still bleeding (I've been having a mix of spotting and bleeding)
I think after a month of B-J Dh is wanting more







. He's even pushing for a d&c







:

I did run out and get a Dollar Tree test. So if this bleeding ever stops I'll be ready to test.

As for trying again. I've planned it that IF I conceive in Dec the baby would be born just as dd starts back to school, which I figure is better than having a newborn and a dd at home all day wanting to go out and do stuff. At my rate I don't expect to O till Nov.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christinespurlock* 
So who else is going to try right away? I really at a loss here. My ob wants me to wait 3 months. I really can't find anything conviencing enough on why I should. (other than making her mad at me) I don't want to change doctors. I really feel like the progesterone cream would make the difference here. For me I really feel a strong pull to at least start trying again, anyone else?

I did a lot of research on this after I lost my first two, and found no medical reason to wait besides pregnancy dating. If you are keeping track of when you ovulate and eating a healthy diet, you are probably fine to try right away. After my second miscarriage, my friend, and my SIL had both miscarried that month as well. We all 3 started trying again immediately. This was late December when we miscarried. We all had healthy babies late October/Early November. If trying again is what feels right to you, I'd go for it.

For me, I'm not really sure I want to try again, although when I did get pregnant again really helped me heal last time, this time it doesn't feel "right." It varies so much for the person and for the situation. *hugs*


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I tested negative and the bleeding stopped about a week ago.
I'm noticing some creamy CM. Is this wishful thinking or might my bodying be thinking about ovulating?
I don't temp, but is CM an accurate fertility sign after miscarriage??


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Megan, I don't think CM is all that reliable right now. It hasn't been in my case. I think temping will tell you the most about what's going on, then you could cross check that with your CM.

We're not in a hurry to try again. I'm thinking by the time my body is ready, I will be ready again. I would like to have at least one or two cycles to be sure my uterus is healthy (especially since I never really bled), but my body may have a mind of its own. We BD for the first time last night basically since this all started (sorry DH), and then today I had sharp pains in my right ovary.







: It sure felt like O, but we'll have to wait and see. Maybe it was just my hormones playing tricks. I've been charting my temps since this all started so the chart should tell us in a few days.

I still haven't gotten a BFN, but one of my online buddies just told me a story today about how she was conceived. Her mom got pregnant with her after a missed m/c and ended up being pregnant for 13 months all together. It took them a while to figure out it was a new pregnancy sicne she conceived her when she would have been 4 mo along with the first.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

It's been 33 days of blood, clots, and spots, and things are finally ending.
I'm going to wait till tomorrow morning to pee on my Dollar Tree test! If it's not BFN I'm going to have to go in for a blood draw. I don't want to spend the $15 for a blood test, but if I'm not 0, or atleast under 25, something is wrong







.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

I hope you get a BFN tomorrow!!! I am testing tomorrow too and hoping for the same result.

If you do still have a BFP try not to worry too much until you get some definite numbers. I don't think it automatically means something is wrong. Hopefully your hcg level has dropped a lot since your last reading. Maybe it just needs more time to finish.









On the bright side, it sounds like your OB is very fair with the fee for the test. My office charges $75.







:


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I am hoping to O without AF showing LOL. I had (I always feel funny talking about cervical mucous but anyway) creamy yesterday and eggy today I am getting to old for this!

My Hcg level was showing 2 weeks preg at 14 weeks and BFN at 16 weeks so I am pretty confident my seystem in cleared out--oh who am I kidding I am confident of nothing ---I used to think I was capable of carrying a baby to term.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amanda** 
On the bright side, it sounds like your OB is very fair with the fee for the test. My office charges $75.







:

The hospital has an off-site center (a promptcare, offices, some out patient procedures) that also has a lab that you just bring a rx and they draw the blood. So I don't have to pay for an office visit. I just call the OB nurses for the results.

Wish you best of luck for your pee test!
I'm having some very faint spotting so I'll save my test till there's no spotting.


----------



## countrybound (Jun 28, 2007)

I really hope it happens for you *zonapellucida*!

I'm getting depressed with this waiting. I think the 2WW will be a breeze compared to this. Waiting for a negative pregnancy test is much harder than waiting for an O. At this point it never feels like it's going to come. I did a stupid thing yesterday. I took a test when I had already taken one the day before that had come up really light. I was hoping and thinking maybe it would show up negative, but NO... it showed up darker than the day before! WTF!?! I'm forcing myself to wait until tomorrow to test again. I prefer the every other day method so that I can see bigger changes.

I'm terrified that I'm going to O while on a visit to California without my husband. The 5th thru the 10th of October. Ugh... I miss my family but why didn't I wait to get that plane ticket


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, I had one that was slightly darker than the day before-weird. Since my spotting is almost stopped I'm guessing that I have two weeks to O, but yes I don't trust this body anymore too. I'm just hoping the progesterone will do the trick this time around.

I agree it so odd to hope to see one line.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

I took my last Dollar Tree test and it was like all the others... appeared negative at first and then a faint line showed up. I'm starting to wonder if it's an evaporation line so I'm getting ready to do another brand just in case. *crossing fingers*

As for my blood test, I don't have to pay for an office visit. The $75 is $9 for the drawing fee and $68 for the labwork. They have a lab in-office so they do it right there. I am there for about 30 seconds. I think they just know what the max. $$ insurance will pay and go from there (which sucks since I am paying for it all).







:


----------



## countrybound (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amanda** 
I took my last Dollar Tree test and it was like all the others... appeared negative at first and then a faint line showed up. I'm starting to wonder if it's an evaporation line so I'm getting ready to do another brand just in case. *crossing fingers*

As for my blood test, I don't have to pay for an office visit. The $75 is $9 for the drawing fee and $68 for the labwork. They have a lab in-office so they do it right there. I am there for about 30 seconds. I think they just know what the max. $$ insurance will pay and go from there (which sucks since I am paying for it all).







:

Mine did that too at first. Turned out it really was a BFP....Is this a good thing or are you still waiting for a negative?


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 

My Hcg level was showing 2 weeks preg at 14 weeks and BFN at 16 weeks so I am pretty confident my seystem in cleared out--oh who am I kidding I am confident of nothing ---I used to think I was capable of carrying a baby to term.

*hugs* Hang in there.

I skipped going in this week for a blood test. I'm going to take a HPT next week, and if its still positive maybe go in for a blood test. Or maybe not.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm out of here guys!








it's been 35 days since the start of my m/c and I finally got a BFN!
I'm still having some spotting and even some clots. How I can make so much stuff is beyond me, but atleast there's no pg stuff up there.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I'm out of here guys!








it's been 35 days since the start of my m/c and I finally got a BFN!
I'm still having some spotting and even some clots. How I can make so much stuff is beyond me, but atleast there's no pg stuff up there.

This is comforting to me! My last blood test was showing 1 week's worth of HCG, and I haven't been back. But my spotting comes & goes. I'm planning to take a hpt this coming week, and hoping for a BFN.


----------



## countrybound (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm still getting the faintest of lines on my preg test as of this morning but I also just FINALLY got a negative OPK which means things are looking good. That preg test has got to be neg within a week. Anyone know how soon you should ovulate after you get the neg. I just have a feeling it's going to be when I'm home for a visit without my husband







: .


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I'm out of here guys!








it's been 35 days since the start of my m/c and I finally got a BFN!
I'm still having some spotting and even some clots. How I can make so much stuff is beyond me, but atleast there's no pg stuff up there.











I'm so happy for you! It was as a long wait.

I came to post that I got my first BFN tonight!! My last test was on Wednesday and I was still seeing a faint line. I thought I'd never get a BFN. I've been charting this whole time and I *think* I may have ovulated yesterday, but that may be me overanalyzing things. I'll have to wait a few days to see if my temp continues to rise.


----------



## countrybound (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm out too! I got a BFN finally on Wednesday! Hope all of yours comes soon too!!


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

I just found this thread and I too am waiting to o. Ladies - Any updates?


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

BFN yesterday!


----------



## Meshell (Sep 4, 2007)

I am still waiting for my levels to go down. Fortunately/Unfortunately (I can't decide) we are military and our doctors require us to do blood tests until my HCG is to 5 or lower. I just took a test on Tuesday (assuming it was my last because my levels were dropping so quickly I emotionally prepared myself for this all to be over) the nurse called me Wed morning and said "we still need you to come in next week, you were are 15. UGH!! DH and I are waiting until after my first cycle only because of wanting to be certain of dates and also to heal a little more since I had a D&C. My doctor said there is no reason to have to wait 3 months, they just suggest to wait until after the first cycle to reduce your chance of infection from the cervix being so open and also for dating purposes. I have also heard that you cannot depend on your cm the first month or two, but definitely the first month. You can get that fertile looking cm but it doesn't usually mean that you will O. I hope you ladies get your BFNs if you are still waiting and if you are not.......then I hope for your BFPs and sticky beans!!


----------



## countrybound (Jun 28, 2007)

AF came today. Thank goodness, now I finally feel like I have a fresh start!


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

YAY countrybound and normajean!!







:







:

Hopefully I'll see AF or ovulation soon. I just want to move onto the next cycle! I thought I may have ovulated last week, but my temp dropped back down the next day.









Meshell - Sorry you still have to do the blood tests! I think my OB wanted to do that, but I stopped going. But, at least you know if you took an HPT you'd be showing a BFN too! For all I know, I could be right there with you at that 15 level. I think it's a good idea to wait at least one cycle, especially with a D&C. My SIL got pg directly after a D&C, but she ended up losing her baby at 17 wks due to an infection from the D&C. I don't know how common that is, but I would hate for it to happen to anyone.


----------

